# Official NBADL thread (tracking Wright and Jones)



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm covering the NBADL this year for draftexpress.com, and I'll be attending the majority of the games for the Fort Worth Flyers. I made this thread so we can watch the progress of Dwayne Jones and Bracey Wright, and talk about other D League players who may be of interest. 

Bracey Wright was named a starter for the Florida Flame, while Jones is coming off the bench. The Flame play their first game on November 25th, the Friday after Thanksgiving. The official site of the NBADL is www.nba.com/dleague 
You can find the Flame's schedule at this link: http://www.nba.com/dleague/florida/fla_0506schedule.html


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

I attended two of the practices for the Fort Worth Flyers last week. These were held at a high school, and I was the only media member present, and it was pretty interesting. Deji Ankindele was a player that interested me as a second round pick before the draft, and for a while, I liked him a little better than Jones. He is known as a shotblocker, although rebounding seems to be the best part of his game to me, but he is a good athelete. In drills, you can see how bad of a shooter he is. He went 0/8 from the ft line in one drill. Deji had a relatively quiet first game, but had 23 points and 9 boards in the game the Flyers had tonight. Keith Lankford is also on this team, and he is fun to watch, though he has no J. MaJic aka Darryl Dorsey, formerly of the AND1 tour a couple years back, plays point for the Flyers (a positions shared with Vonteego Cummings), and he is a much better floor general than I expected to see. He tries risky passes at times, and just doesn't have the size to play defense in the NBA. So, if anybody has anymore questions about the Flyers, or any other players or teams in the NBADL, let me know.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I really liked Keith Langford and hopefully he will get a spot in NBA anytime this year or so.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow Twolvesgg long time no see! Hey thanks for doing this, I considered doing this at one point but I would probably only show stats and thats it. This is greatly apprciated, thank you.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

keith langford? we should take a look at him, hes got a good shot and a great handle i remember when he was at KU. and aaron miles and simeon are in the league so y not him


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I was never really impressed with Lankford...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well i know at ku he was an undersized 2 and had a great handle and a good shot, and he took all the clutch shots down the stretch but hes a small 2 unless hes converted to a 1 and shoots bad ft%


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

Langford is an undersized 2 with no J. He has a good handle, and is pretty athletic. In practice the guy loved to dunk, but he had a problem passing up open shooting looks to drive into crowds and force up shots. The coaches really wanted him to pop the midrange J the second he came off the screen.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Let us know Wolves summer league guys Sean Banks and John Lucas, also I heard Jeff Hagen made a team?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hagen is playing for Austin, I believe.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I think he was drafted in like the 4th round, maybe 3rd I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/dleague/dleague/draft_board_05.html

Last pick in the 3rd round.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> http://www.nba.com/dleague/dleague/draft_board_05.html
> 
> Last pick in the 3rd round.


Yeah I was looking over it in class a while back... I got really bored.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wright is avg like 9 boards and 7 points and wright is leading the d-league in scoring at 27 a night i think


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah Wright has been quite impressive.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Former Gopher Jeff Hagen and Dwayne Jones. There is a small connection. 

Wait is that really Dwayne?


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/sports/13394835.htm

djones from philly perspective.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, Wright is not get his work in at the point, which is the main reason for him being down there. He is scoring good and shooting well though.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Our affiliate is atop the league as of 12/21/05


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

It's 10 days old, but for those who haven't seen it:
http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1141
Working on another one now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

TWolvesGG2144 said:


> It's 10 days old, but for those who haven't seen it:
> http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1141
> Working on another one now.



Its good to hear that Jones is developing a hook shot. Also that he is pulling down a lot of rebounds. I like that Wright is the leading scorer there, but I hate the fact that he is not improving his playmaking skills. McCants is barely 6'4" though, not 6'3" lol. Just thought I would point that out.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

I've stood next to McCants, and I'd honestly be surprised if he were taller than 6'2"


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

TWolvesGG2144 said:


> I've stood next to McCants, and I'd honestly be surprised if he were taller than 6'2"



I have actualy too. But I couldn't say anything about his height. I am 5'7" lol.


If Huddy and/or Griffin/Kandi, would calling up Jones or Wright be a good idea? Either one of them capable of seeing like 7 minutes a game in the NBA yet?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well right i think is..and it couldnt hurt for jones..he is a great shotblocker i hear and a good rebounder...more than kandi has for him...and i would think he could make an easy layin if kg dumped it to him


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Star trib says Jones got called up, and could possibly play tonight!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

:clap: 

Kandi is out (thankfully) and MadDog is still hurting from that last game so the front got so thin. KG had to play Center when Griffin was on the bench. Not what he would like to do, but gotta do. 

'bout time!

Wright might be possibly called up later.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1155


----------

